# LGB and Newquida



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fellers, have had an LGB 2-6-2 Harz, think 2080, for a long time. The boiler door is long broken off and gone, bought it that way on fleabay years ago. Wondering if the body from a Newquida Harz 2-6-2 would work on it? Make the old LGB look good again???

Doug


----------

